# lots of dust collection stuff and cheap.



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

We were vacationing in Branson Mo and stopped into this place. I bought some 4 inch blast gates. They were only $2.50 cents each. They were plastic, and not made to get real rough with, but appear very decent for the money and they will last a long time with a little care. They do have more expensive ones also. After I checked their web site they have a lot of stuff. I didn't realize it but this is the only store in the states like this. (So the clerk says)

http://stores.tooltownusaonline.com/dust-collection/


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow, what timing. I'm in Branson now.


----------



## Willy-N (Apr 16, 2017)

I just installed my 4" Dust Collection System today and I need to order 3 more to finish it.


----------



## David_Siebert (Nov 15, 2016)

Look just north in Springfield. Check out Grizzly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

